# Swamp Dog



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Q callbacks to land blind :1,4,7,9,11,13,14,16,17,19,20,21,23


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone have a location for the Amateur?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

amateur @Ditch field


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open cbs :1,5,9,12,13,15,16,17,18,22,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,35,37,38,39,40,41,42,44,46,48,49,54,55,56.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying results
1st Canalsides Little Bit of Magic O/H Jeff Hart
2nd Black Magic's Return to Lender O/Wendy Buckler H/Newt Cropper
3rd Holland Cliffs Seaside Sanibel O/H Milly Welsh
4th Mjolnir's Marshall O/H Jeff Hart
RJ Redlion's Notorious Wren SH O/H Jane Pappler
Jam Rammin Mandy of the Ridge CDX MH O/H Terri Pulsinelli


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Am CBs to LB (24): 2, 4, 5, 8, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18, 19,21 ,24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 34, 42, 43,45, 46, 47, 48.

LB starts with #45, 8 AM at the ditch field


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby callbacks to 4th:3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13
8:00 am at Bill Thompson's


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks to water blind : 1,5,9,13,16,17,18,22,24,26,29,31,35,38,39,40,43,44,48,49,64,55,56
Test stopped for evening and will resume tomorrow 8:00am at Hank's


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

AM CBs to WB: 2, 8, 16, 19, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 34, 43, 46, 47, 48,


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats to Justin Aimone on his 2nd place in the Am and Bart & Ruby for their win (Ruby's last trial). Sorry don't have other placements.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Anything else on the derby?


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

congrats Justin/Luke and Bart/Ruby

amateur trained dawgs!!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations to you both...


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats to Wendy Buckler and Repo on the qualifying 2nd and QAA at 29 months!!!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open Placements:
1st FC AFC Cropper's Get Sum O/H Newt Cropper (New FC)
2nd Texaco's High Tesse O/H Alex Abraham
3rd AFC Fox Malarky O/Peggy & Joe Cooper H/Malcolm Sykes
4th FC AFC Bo Ford's Full Bird Colonel O/Steve & Fran Robben H/Scott Dewey
RJ FC AFC T-Street Tess O/John Skibber H/Scott Dewey
Jams: 
Sally's Nailed Em O/John Thomas H/Malcolm Sykes
FC Cosmo's Raft Creek Storm O/Jim Byrd H/Scott Dewey


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur Placements
1st FC AFC Rubie Begonia O/H Bart Clark (this was Rubie's last trial and ended her career with 158 all age points and 15 amateur wins - WOW!)
2nd Piney Glen's Tonka O/H Justin Aimone
3rd Texaco's High Tesse O/H Alex Abraham
4th FC AFC Cropper's Get Sum O/H Newt Cropper
RJ FC AFC Cropper's Hit & Run O/H Newt Cropper
Jams
Watermark's Kategory Five O/H Hank McNeil
Maiden Forest Sky Walker O/Jim McCready H/Wendy Buckler
Ironweeds High Bird Shooter O/H Paul Brown


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone have full Derby results?


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

lbbuckler said:


> Amateur Placements
> 1st FC AFC Rubie Begonia O/H Bart Clark (this was Rubie's last trial and ended her career with 158 all age points and 15 amateur wins - WOW!)



Very impressive for any dog, especially impressive for one that is amateur trained and handled!!!! Nice going Bart. I'll never forget your reaction upon hearing your number called. That was priceless and what inspires us all to keep going.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Rubie is an amazing dog to watch. Saw her in Elkton MD running and she was in terrific shape and nailed the birds. I believe she is 11 years old and looks like a young dog.


----------

